# Case IH MXM 175 PTO problems



## shane.miles.maddock (Dec 8, 2021)

I have a Case IH MXM 175, when I engage the PTO is works but if you put alot of load on it, it really slows down almost to the point of stopping. Then once you disengage it and reengage it, it will spin for a few seconds then quit. I have to shut the tractor down and restart it to get it to work. Anyone have any idea?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I read where there may be a possibility that the tach lead from the alternator may be failing or perhaps a faulty or dirty sensor at the pto shaft.
Just a couple of ideas, but I'm sure a more knowledgeable member with more experience with this sort of thing can probably give you some proper help.
Enjoy the forum!


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Shane,

Your tractor has an independent PTO, which means it has a hydraulic pressure actuated clutch pack to drive the PTO shaft. You will have to get a shop/repair manual to determine the correct operating pressure for the clutch pack, and the procedure to check the pressure. The manual will take you through the procedure of checking your clutch pack operating pressure. If your actuating/operating pressure checks out OK, then you have a problem with the clutch pack itself.


----------

